# PLEASE HELP! Strange fish I didn't put in my tank!



## triple (Jan 13, 2018)

Please help, I need identifying what this is. My tank is a 10 gallon and houses 5 dwarf panda guppies and my little girl (Lulu). 

All the dwarf panda guppies are male and this fish just showed up out of nowhere last night when I was doing water changes. 

The tank is heavily planted and the gravel is brown so I didn't notice these at first. There are two that I know of, inhabiting the tank. I never put these fish here, only the dwarf panda guppies and a female betta. 

Please help, this is scaring me a bit as I don't know how they could have possibly got here.


----------



## triple (Jan 13, 2018)

Additional photos of the thing.


----------



## ephraimsbetta (Apr 30, 2018)

Why don't you just remove it?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

My best guess is that it's a Panda Guppy fry. One of your boys is likely a girl.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thin first picture almost makes me think of those coldwater minnows that everyone has, but the second makes me want to agree with @Rainbo. Could you possibly get a video?

Also, Rainbo, where did you see the pictures of the adult Guppies?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size is the fish? Do you have live plants? Possible that eggs came in and managed to hatch. I'd let them be and see what develops. Or see if a pet store will take them.

Doubt they're DPG fry as the Guppy fry look like miniatures of the adults and they don't have stripes.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Thin first picture almost makes me think of those coldwater minnows that everyone has, but the second makes me want to agree with @*Rainbo* . Could you possibly get a video?
> 
> Also, Rainbo, where did you see the pictures of the adult Guppies?


There's a bunch of them on line, here's a video of some




 What I couldn't find is a picture of Panda Guppy fry, that's why I said best guess. I saw some of other guppy fry, and some said that guppy fry do have stripes but I know how unreliable info on fish can be.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All of the above is why I asked the size of the fish. I have Dwarf Panda Guppies and the fry look just like the adults when they're big enough to actually see well. It's possible they are a morph but the body shape is wrong for most livebearers.

Guppy fry:


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

Guppies are the most prolific fish I've ever kept. As I remember, fry looks as adult fish miniature.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Rainbo I meant OP’s Guppies, lol.

And I agree with everyone on the fact that the first pic is definitely not a Guppy; the second does to me, TBH, unless I’m looking at something else in the picture. I was thinking White Cloud Minnow but looking at it again it could also be a Zebra Danio; Russell is correct in asking for size of the fish.

ETA: Not a WCM (they’re gorgeous, I’ve never given them a close look) but ZD is possible.

ETA2: Pencilfish??? Second picture


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

ThatFishThough said:


> @Rainbo I meant OP’s Guppies, lol.
> 
> And I agree with everyone on the fact that the first pic is definitely not a Guppy; the second does to me, TBH, unless I’m looking at something else in the picture. I was thinking White Cloud Minnow but looking at it again it could also be a Zebra Danio; Russell is correct in asking for size of the fish.
> 
> ETA: Not a WCM (they’re gorgeous, I’ve never given them a close look) but ZD is possible.


I can't identify the fish from the picture, must be my eyes.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

See my second edit? Had a lightbulb go off and it looks almost exactly like a Pencilfish.


----------



## Vladrick (May 14, 2018)

It has been a good 8 years since I kept my 30 gallon Aquarium, but one of them looks like a False Chinese Algae Eater, (the golden one with the black stripe), and the other looks similar to a Zebra Danio. If my memory on the Algae Eater is correct, they can be a dangerous fish (attacks other fishes eye balls) a True Chinese Algae eater however is a sucker fish like a Pleco, and is very docile. The False ones often get mistaken as a real one, and can cause some major havoc with other fish species. The other one that looked similar to a Zebra Danio, (if that's what it is), is a very docile schooling fish that work well in groups of 6+.

Again I have not kept an aquarium in over 8 years now, and I am just now getting into it again with a Betta (never had one before). But I would google those 2 fish I mentioned and see if anything matches. At least from the first photo, it screamed Chinese/False Chinese Algae Eater.


----------

